# day 21 tests



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

hi girls

you will think i am so sad but i am on cd17 3rd cycle with clomid and i have just managed 2 get my cd21 test results from the hospital for last month. they said they are really high so i am ovulating once again. she said i had gone from a really low result 2 a really high result.I am so pleased its actually doing something so i think there could be lots of   for me and DH over the next week so hopefully the little   catch my little egg this month. 

oh well sorry ladies  told u was sad 

just out of curiosity though they said on the phone 2day you can only have clomid for a max of 6 months so then what happens if things still are not  working ?

thanks ladies thinking of you all

Minky


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi 

minky glad the clomid is making you ovulate !!  you are not sad hun! its a good feeling when you find out they are actually working! 

you are normally given 6 months and then you have to have a six month break before having any more, it will obviously be the dr deciding if he wants you to have more clomid or not or try something else, it depends on your dx etc 

goodluck 

suzie xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Great to hear you're ovulating 
Have fun 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya  

Great you are ovulating. Clomid made me ov too and its a great feeling  

I've been given a maximum of 12 months of clomid: 3 months on 50 mg which didn't work, now on month 4 at 100mg with 5 more months to go.  

Hope this helps xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Great news Minky  

I've don'e 6 months of Clomid including 3 months with Metformin. My cons is going to give me anther 3 months of both once I've had my HSG. I guess it depends on the consultant you see, they all give different advice. But I do know its unlikely that we'd be given any more then 12 months treatment on Clomid.

xxx


----------



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

thank u all for your help i even got a possitive result on my opk's yesterday and 2 day an just worried bout getting my hopes up 2 much though


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minky - you have to think positive !

I sure hope Clomid makes me ovulate too. (am excited now)  isn't it bizarre how for years I did my best to not get pregnant and the pill hid my irregular periods and then to find out I don't ovulate so could have not bothered with the pill all those bloody years!

Life is a *****!  Good luck and don't forget Mink  have FUN trying to conceive after all thats what we all tend to forget.

Love and Luck,

Sarah


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Congrats on a + day 21 test for last month.  I am in same boat as my gynae was on holiday both times when my results were due so got them 2 weeks late.

I was on Clomid for 6 months last year and in June of this year was put on another 12 month cycle.  After reading up on Clomid and speaking to infertility network UK I raised some concerns with my GP about the length of time I was taking the drug - 18 months in total - and the increased cancer risk.  She agreed that really if you havent conceived after 6 months of clomid its unlikely that you will but trying it for 6 more months is definitely worth a try.  Since I started this course back on 50mg which doesnt work and only upped it to 100mg this cycle, we are going to start the 6 more months from this cycle so I get 6 months on a "working dose" if that makes sense.

The problem is where to go after Clomid, I have same question and my gynae never answers the question.  My GP thinks IUI and IVF are the next option but waiting times are around 3 years and there are criteria you need to meet in order to qualify for treatment and these vary between PCTs.

Best of luck with Clomid.  Stick with it and take each month as it comes.  Im PG testing at start of October so will be thinking of you too.

Take care

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

thanks witchie poo cat i am due to test about the 7th October but i have another question 4 u all now DH and i had   yesterday am and pm the 2 days b4 that (tmi) i know but i think i ovulated 2 day do you think the   will have done the job ? since last night i have had a strange metallic type taste in my mouth so what is every1's thoughts on this ? please help

love u all

minky


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Minky

Sperm can survive for 5 days in the uterus so if you   yesterday and the 2 days prior to that, and you O'd today then I wouldnt worry, there will be plenty   ready and waiting for that little eggie  

Best of luck, I will be thinking of you in the 2ww - the longest 2 weeks of the month dont you think? lol

Hugs

Witche Poo Cat


----------



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

thank you witchie poo cat and yes they definitely are the longest 2 weeks of the month the rest of it seems 2 fly by although on a not so good note i had a row with hubby last night he told me he wanted us 2 sell our house and go our own separate ways then also told me he was starting 2 hate me and then this morning wonders why i don't wanna give him a kiss goodbye b4 he leaves for work and then tells me off 4 messing with his emotions and everything allways being my fault and i don't think i can take much more of it as if taking the happy pills isn't enuf part of me just wants 2 pack my bags and go 2 day while he is at work    . oh well sorry about the whine but feel better 4 it.

Minky


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh Minky, Im so sorry to hear that.  TTC can put a lot of strain on a relationship.  DH and I do tend to fall out and for some reason always around the time of ovulation which then makes it tricky as the last thing on your mind after a row is  .

Do you think your other half is just under strain with all the stress of ttc?  It must certainly be taking its toll on you.  I havent been on these boards long so am not sure of your situation with your other half but if you want to talk about it, need a shoulder to cry on or just have a rant please feel free to PM me if you like.  

Why not treat yourself to something today like a pampering session, even if its just at home.  You sound like you need something to lift your spirits.  If you feel really down Infertility Network UK have a counselling helpline for people suffering infertility and all the emotions and feeling that go with it, it might help to talk to them.  I rang them twice and both times they have been brilliant.

Take good care of yourself, and if you want to talk more you know where I am.

Big   for you

Witchie Poo Cat xx


----------



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

aw thanks hun that means a lot what was the number i may give them a try?


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

No problem Minky  The number for Infertility Network UK is 08701 188 088. They also have a website at www.infertilitynetworkuk.com.

Keep your chin up sweetie and dont ever feel alone with this.

^cuddle^

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

hello ladies,

when you changed from 50mgs to 100mgs did you take two tablets a day for less days??

had three cycles on 50mgs from cycle days 2-6 and i have been told to take two tablets but he never stated if i change the amount-days in the cycle?  and for some strange reason its nice to know how others have been told to take it !!

Maybe i should contact him?

Bendybird xxxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Bendybird

No, you take the tablets for the same days.  I used to take 50mg day 2 - 6 and now take 2 x 50mg tabs days 2 - 6 so nothing has changed, just the dosage of the tablets.

Hope that helps and best of luck.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah Bendybird take the 2 tablets every day days 2-6.  My gynae putting me upto 150 mg from this week so I'll be taking 3 tablets every day for days 2-6.

Witchie - good luck this month


----------

